# Some great words from Mike Bisping



## H-Deep (Feb 3, 2009)

"I see myself as the favourite in this fight (against Yoshihiro Akiyama) and if I don't win, then I'll be very disappointed.

"I've been a proud ambassador of UK MMA, I've worked hard and I've helped grow the sport to where it is. I haven't disappeared off to America, like some Mohican wearing people (Dan Hardy) and lived there and trained there, but then come back here and pretend I'm English.

"My roots are here in England and I stay here and I train here and I'm proud to be English. You know, I don't go training in America because the trainings better, but then come here and try and get all the UK fans on my side. I'm English and this is where I'm from and this is where I train".

"I'd love to fight Chael Sonnen. He's looking phenomenal. ...I think personally he's a bit of a tool to be honest. He's awesome at promoting a fight, but he's delusional and he's so far up his own arse it's unbelievable".

"I think if I beat Akiyama well, I think either a rematch with Wanderlei (Silva) or Chael Sonnen or (Nate) Marquardt or whoever the top guys are in line for the title - I want to fight one of them contenders and then hopefully get a shot".

Source http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2010/9/3/1668164/ufc-120-preview-michael-bisping

lol, i love Bisping, have done since day one and always will. I love how he gets so much hate for pretty much everything he does/says. I think if he does beat Akiyama which i think hes slight favourite but could go either way, then hes definitely deserves to fight someone whos top 5 and go from there. He has good footwork (excluding the dan henderson fight), good ground game and good wrestling, i just wish he would perform a bit better in the big fights. Cant wait for ufc 120, especially when him and Hardy are sitting next to each other in the press conference.

War Bisping!


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Chael is a tool?? BISPING YOUR THE BIGGEST TOOL IN MMA!! Atleast Chael backs his sht up. You dont ONE BIT.! Against B level fighters you look good against A level fighters you look average at best. You have NO place to be challenging Chael. Also SO what if Dan trains in AMERICA?? if the training is better thats what u you have to do to step your game up. Maybe thats why your just a good B level fighter. Your too proud to do whats good for your career because you think training there for some reason makes you less English?? Your such an idiot.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Sideways, be honest and tell us how you really feel? 

I'm not a fan of the guy myself, but a good interview nontheless.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

M.C said:


> Sideways, be honest and tell us how you really feel?
> 
> I'm not a fan of the guy myself, but a good interview nontheless.


Lol
that actually made me laugh irl


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

I would pay good money to see Sonnen smash Bisping.


----------



## LuckyPunch (Aug 31, 2010)

Bisping is a trashtalker, nothing else!


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

Hardy is a pretty big WW. . . I'd like to see Hardy and Bisping square off :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

This has knocked Bisping down in my estimations of him as a person and as a fighter now, Talking shit on Hardy because he wants become a better fighter and be succesful in MMA, weak move on his part. TBH i think Bisping is just jealous of Hardy because Hardy is actually popular in the states and has stole all his limelight.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

The Lone Wolf said:


> Hardy is a pretty big WW. . . I'd like to see Hardy and Bisping square off :thumbsup:


The trashtalk would definitely be worth it. I can practically picture Hardy saying something like "I fought the best fighter in the world for the WW championship, what has Bisping done? Oh yeah, that's right, nothing, his biggest career highlight was getting knocked out stiff by Dan Henderson"


----------



## NissanZaxima (Aug 8, 2010)

I would pay $50 for the pre fight trash talk between Sonnen and Bisping and $50 for the card.

I dont know if you could get a more perfect trash talking fight. A staunch Republican and very proud American against a cocky Brit.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Chael would absolutely smother Bisping. Easy win for Chael. The pre fight would be hilarious.


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

DJ Syko said:


> This has knocked Bisping down in my estimations of him as a person and as a fighter now, Talking shit on Hardy because he wants become a better fighter and be succesful in MMA, weak move on his part. TBH i think Bisping is just jealous of Hardy because Hardy is actually popular in the states and has stole all his limelight.


More likely he respects Hardy but is trying to appeal to his UK fans so he gets the biggest crowd reaction at UFC 120 in London


----------



## InAweOfFedor (Aug 13, 2008)

H-Deep said:


> "I see myself as the favourite in this fight (against Yoshihiro Akiyama) and if I don't win, then I'll be very disappointed.
> 
> "I've been a proud ambassador of UK MMA, I've worked hard and I've helped grow the sport to where it is. I haven't disappeared off to America, like some Mohican wearing people (Dan Hardy) and lived there and trained there, but then come back here and pretend I'm English.
> 
> ...


Doesn't mind picking fights he can't win... IMO Bisping gets beaten by Silva, Nate, Akiyama and totally destroyed by Chael. I'm pretty sure Hardy would beat his ass too!

He's looked nothing but ordinary since the Leben fight and I think Leben would beat him now too.


----------



## Hail the Potato (Jul 29, 2010)

I think its a little weak to call out Dan Hardy as a phony brit becuase he trains is the US where some of the best camps are. No one will care where the guy trains as long as he wins. In fact, if Hardy had won then Bisping would have lost a lot of value to the UFC because he would have usurped Bisping's role as MMA ambassador to the UK. The brits would have gone wild for Hardy regardless of where he trained.

And what's so bad about learning from camps outside of the country and then maybe bringing it back to the UK with him?

Bisping is a decent fighter but I think personally he's a bit of a tool to be honest.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

1) i hope Sexyama whoops pillow hands.. 2) im not a real fan of Bisping so i would love to see Sonnen own him, or now from what eh said have Hardy step up and own him..


----------



## andyn1986 (Jan 21, 2007)

What would Chael do to Bisping?? Rashad took Bisping down 4 or 5 times through out that fight and Mike got right back up every time. Bisping stopped many of Rashads takedowns at 205 i doubt Chael would be able to move bisping. Bisping would beat him up on the feet easily all fight.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

andyn1986 said:


> What would Chael do to Bisping?? Rashad took Bisping down 4 or 5 times through out that fight and Mike got right back up every time. Bisping stopped many of Rashads takedowns at 205 i doubt Chael would be able to move bisping. Bisping would beat him up on the feet easily all fight.


1.rashads wrestling has gotten better.

2.Sonnen is a better wrester then rashad by a solid margin.


----------



## starbug (Sep 9, 2007)

Lets all hate Bisping .... again.... zzzz boring.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Chael and Sonnen are so similar in a way, the trash talk would be amazing (although Sonnen would win that too). 

Look at me, I'm English! Look at me I'm Republican!


----------



## Kush (Jul 25, 2010)

First he muss get passed akiyama in ufc 120 after that we can talk about a hardy or sonnen match-up.
I hope akiyama get's the chance to kick some ass again in the form of bisping.
Because with this interview the guy lost some of my respect for him...


----------



## R3353 (Aug 10, 2009)

I never use to get why people disliked Bisping so much but im starting to get it now. Talking crap about Dan because he is trying to better himself and become the best he can be is a very weak move. Dan has fought for a title and managed 5 rounds with GSP, i would love to see Bisping go 5 with Silva... he would get wrecked within 2, if he ever gets a shot. I would much rather see Dan headlining UFC120 over Bisping tbh, Dan has been way more successful in UFC. Also he needs to stop picking fights he wont win, I dont like Chael but he would rag doll and smash Bisping all night.


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

I'd LOVE to see Chael Sonnen throw Bisping around like a little b*itch! And I have a feeling we'll see that match, as the pre-fight smack talk will be taken to another level!


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

I laughed when he said "hes a tool, BUT he can promote a a fight"


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> *Chael and Sonnen are so similar in a way*, the trash talk would be amazing (although Sonnen would win that too).
> 
> Look at me, I'm English! Look at me I'm Republican!


lol, I'm sure they are.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Leed said:


> lol, I'm sure they are.


Ugh... I should double check my posts. I blame the earliness of the morning. :confused05:


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

I would like to know why Bisping's british accent sounds so much like James Toney's ghetto talk.

Is it possible Bisping is one of those wankers with a fake british accent?


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

The Lone Wolf said:


> Hardy is a pretty big WW. . . I'd like to see Hardy and Bisping square off :thumbsup:


i would love to see that fight!

i think hardy would have a fair shot at hendoing him.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Ugh... I should double check my posts. I blame the earliness of the morning. :confused05:


Nah, in fact, I think Chael himself has something to do with that. It happend to me too, I wrote something similar, when I intended to write "Chael and Silva".


----------



## Diokhan (Jul 8, 2008)

> "My roots are here in England and I stay here and I train here and I'm proud to be English. You know, *I don't go training in America because the trainings better*, but then come here and try and get all the UK fans on my side. I'm English and this is where I'm from and this is where I train".


FAIL!
Becoming better mixed martial artist requires you to either fly tier 1 training partners to you or going to train with them. Not saying UK doesn't have their own strenghts at several things, for example they have had quite a bit of success in boxing. On the minus side though UK has zero (0) olympic medals from greco and only a few from freestyle, so their wrestling success is pretty much non existant. If I were a bristish mma fighter I would gtfo from UK too and train some freestyle in USA (by far the #1 freestyle country in world) and some greco-roman (in my opinion fits better for mma than freestyle) in for example Finland.

Basically there is a reason why guys like GSP fly to thailand & other asian countries for standup training, brazil etc. for jitsu training. Not saying one can't become "good" by training at 1 gym for their whole career, but you wont become the best if you don't train with the best, and the best don't train in UK. 

Back to the topic though; Hardy would KTFO Bisping if they did a catchweight fight or Hardy moved to MW for that fight. His striking is more technical, he is faster and actually knocks people out. The smack talk would indeed be priceless though.


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

Your implying that he would have to go across the atlantic to get top tier training, i dont know much about the european martial arts scene, but i gotta assume that in the whole of europe, west asia, russia, and north africa there are olympic wrestlers, judoka, jiu jitsu specialists, muay thai specialists, and certainly ***** practioners.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

H-Deep said:


> "I'd love to fight Chael Sonnen. He's looking phenomenal. ...*I think personally he's a bit of a tool to be honest. He's awesome at promoting a fight, but he's delusional and he's so far up his own arse it's unbelievable".*


Lol nice hypocrisy there Mikey!

Ragging on Hardy was idiotic as well.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Bisbing is so far up his own ass he could probably piss himself out.


----------



## carlosevenos (Sep 17, 2008)

to defend bisping i thought id post a quote from his twitter 

"******* reporters, you make a joke and they take it completely out of context. Anyhow I should know better by now really." 

so maybe he didnn't mean it in that sense


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

carlosevenos said:


> to defend bisping i thought id post a quote from his twitter
> 
> "******* reporters, you make a joke and they take it completely out of context. Anyhow I should know better by now really."
> 
> so maybe he didnn't mean it in that sense


Yeah i'm pretty sure they are friends and bisping was just taking the piss out of him, also his twitter comment on chael was taken out of context too, straight after he wrote it, he said something like "nah just joking, chaels great"


----------



## thrshr01 (Dec 30, 2007)

He's getting on Hardy for training in the US (so he can evolve into a better fighter)? On that same token, then he should just fight for a local promotion in the UK instead of being EMPLOYED BY AN AMERICAN CO.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, his logic doesn't totally make sense a good amount of the time!:thumbsdown:


----------



## Diokhan (Jul 8, 2008)

Syxx Paq said:


> *Your implying that he would have to go across the atlantic to get top tier training*, i dont know much about the european martial arts scene, but i gotta assume that in the whole of europe, west asia, russia, and north africa there are olympic wrestlers, judoka, jiu jitsu specialists, muay thai specialists, and certainly ***** practioners.


You shouldn't have skipped your geography lessons, Finland is in europe, not across atlantic.
I mentioned USA for freestyle training because they are by far the best country at it, eastern/northern europe countries dominate at greco-roman though as I said.

And yeah he can go to asia too (which I said GSP does too) or even southern europe, basically many locations would work. Basically he is staying in UK; getting average training without really improving his non versatile skillset at all THEN he bitches at guys like Hardy for travelling across the globe for better training instead of staying in UK.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

How may I ask is the USA the best in Freestyle wrestling, the last gold medal was Cejudo back in Beijing!


----------



## Diokhan (Jul 8, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> How may I ask is the USA the best in Freestyle wrestling, the last gold medal was Cejudo back in Beijing!


Going mainly by the # of medals overall not just the recent individual victories, as it tells more about the wrestling program overall not just the individual athletes. Never said USA has the best freestyle wrestlers right now anyway and that would be pretty irrelevant as I doubt any of them would train with Bisping anyway. I do think they have the best freestyle wrestling program, coaches and experience though.  

Anyway USA is sitting at 108 medals out of 555 total medals won from freestyle which is pretty damn impressive. Like I said though Europe is superior at Greco-roman, Finland and Sweden for example have 58 and 56 medals from it while USA is at only 14, and we are talking about 2 countries with less than 10m people each. I wonder why greco isn't as popular in usa though... It is a shame really, because I think its better for mma than freestyle as you focus more on body control and clinch game than shooting which plays a key role in freestyle.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, that is what Randy focuses on nowadays being a slower guy!:thumbsup:


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> How may I ask is the USA the best in Freestyle wrestling, the last gold medal was Cejudo back in Beijing!





Diokhan said:


> Going mainly by the # of medals overall not just the recent individual victories, as it tells more about the wrestling program overall not just the individual athletes. Never said USA has the best freestyle wrestlers right now anyway and that would be pretty irrelevant as I doubt any of them would train with Bisping anyway. I do think they have the best freestyle wrestling program, coaches and experience though.
> 
> Anyway USA is sitting at 108 medals out of 555 total medals won from freestyle which is pretty damn impressive. Like I said though Europe is superior at Greco-roman, Finland and Sweden for example have 58 and 56 medals from it while USA is at only 14, and we are talking about 2 countries with less than 10m people each. I wonder why greco isn't as popular in usa though... It is a shame really, because I think its better for mma than freestyle as you focus more on body control and clinch game than shooting which plays a key role in freestyle.



In my Personal Opinion. USA and Russia are the best at wrestling.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

guy incognito said:


> Yeah i'm pretty sure they are friends and bisping was just taking the piss out of him, also his twitter comment on chael was taken out of context too, straight after he wrote it, he said something like "nah just joking, chaels great"


Clint Eastwood is a living legend. I just watched Unforgiven last week (dont know why it took me so long) and it was unbelievably good. Off topic yea, but that needed to be said.

At first i thought Bisping was serious about Hardy, looks like he was taking the piss.


----------



## JiPi (Oct 3, 2009)

Sonnen vs Bisping is fight that would bring a lot of $ to the UFC, that's for sure.


----------



## Diokhan (Jul 8, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah, that is what Randy focuses on nowadays being a slower guy!:thumbsup:


That too, and its not like Greco-Roman wrestlers don't have experience on freestyle too.
Randy vs. Gabe is good example of greco roman dominance though, controlling the body of bigger & stronger guy on clinch while dirty boxing, only taking him down at the end of the fight. Cain vs. Rothwell is another great example of perfect body control without really shooting or focusing on legs during the takedowns at cage at all.

Both are great backgrounds though and even though versatility is the for success at mma I do think that focusing more on the specific part on some of the arts makes it apply better for mma when you mix it up with other styles too from different arts. For example there is some Judo and ***** practioners doing mma and while submissions and ground game does play a part on them too it is such a small role compared to something like jitsu (specially no-gi bjj) which is why majority of the submission specialists come with jitsu background. A mix of both though has a great synergy though.

I would really like to see more high level judokas switching to mma too, by high I mean Jacara/Maia/Werdum -high. IF a guy like karo, a guy who never even qualified to olympics at judo (he won several junior championships and was in olympic trials though) can toss people around pretty much at will like he did before his pain killer addiction and other crap, imagine what multiple gold medal winning judokas could do.
Personally I'm following Satoshi Ishii closely right now. He won gold medal in 100kg+ (200~ + pound) division at 2008 olympics and had 2 mma fights so far. He is a 3rd dan judo black belt and bjj brownbelt and is only 23 years old, can go really far with his career still if he chooses to. I'd recommend him dropping down to LHW though. 

Here is his second mma fight btw:




that is why judo at mma is so awesome though when combined with decent enough jitsu too, a good trip or hip throw and you are in side control already, if you got sub game to work from there you are pretty damn deadly. 

Anyway, I'm going a bit offtopic here... I s till think Bisping is a dumbass if he keeps standing behind his "uk all the way!" -bs. He'll never improve enough if he doesn't expand his training circles.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

When you are talking about combining judo with BJJ you are talking about using techniques from both the origina sport and the child sport, that doesn't make a whole lot of sense to me!:confused02:


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

H-Deep said:


> "I'd love to fight Chael Sonnen. He's looking phenomenal. ...I think personally he's a bit of a tool to be honest. He's awesome at promoting a fight, but he's delusional and he's so far up his own arse it's unbelievable".


This made me laugh purely out of sadness. :sarcastic12:


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

cant really compare what Bisping says to what Chael says.

Chael talks about "being the best", "beating every champion ever at MW", "easily taking the LHW title if i wanted", "never losing at MW" etc etc etc

Chael is his own biggest fan by far, which he has in common with Bisping. Bisping isnt as crazy with his assertions of greatness as Chael is.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah Chael is kind've all over the place with his claims of fame and all that. Bisping is a little more humble if that word could ever be applied to him!:confused02:


----------



## Diokhan (Jul 8, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> When you are talking about combining judo with BJJ you are talking about using techniques from both the origina sport and the child sport, that doesn't make a whole lot of sense to me!:confused02:


It does. Judo DOES have ground game and submission game on it too, but it plays very small role and isn't focused on as much as jitsu practioners focus on the submission game, plus the transitions, sweeps and guard game overall don't play a huge role even in the original non sport version.

So yes, the non sport version of judo focuses on the submissions too, but not as much as a disciple that focuses almost entirely on the submission game. This is also why I think getting best of both, mainly takedowns from judo and submission game from no gi jitsu will be the most efficient. Imagine someone like Maia or Werdum with a judo blackbelt, instead of doing their inefficient shooting or guard pulling from clinch they could go for basic judo trips or more advanced hip tosses where you basically end up in side control already.
I forgot how I managed to get this sidetracked though... But either way I wanna see more high level judokas in mma, because I think it has a great synergy with other arts.


----------



## Johnni G (Dec 2, 2009)

Bisping = arrogant


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

To say Bisping is arrogant is an understatement. Bisping is full of himself and every loss he gets should be a lesson to him that he is not as good as he thinks he is. Bisping's three losses have shown him that he isn't the best wrestler in the game (Rashad) and that he isn't the best striker in the game (Henderson and Wandi). Despite all this he still thinks he is the best guy on the planet. He definately has potential but he needs more experience!:thumbsdown:


----------



## SilverJJ (Sep 7, 2011)

IMO US has the greatest wrestlers, Henry Cejudo is one of them.
http://www.olympic.org/wrestling-freestyle


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

SilverJJ said:


> IMO US has the greatest wrestlers, Henry Cejudo is one of them.
> http://www.olympic.org/wrestling-freestyle


Why would you dig up a thread that is somewhere around a year old just to post this? Seriously, why?


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)




----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


>


There we go


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

Budhisten said:


> Why would you dig up a thread that is somewhere around a year old just to post this? Seriously, why?


1)Read the first post and then remember that bisping just moved to America.
2)


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

> I've been a proud ambassador of UK MMA, I've worked hard and I've helped grow the sport to where it is. I haven't disappeared off to America, like some Mohican wearing people (Dan Hardy) and lived there and trained there, but then come back here and pretend I'm English.





Rusko said:


> 1)Read the first post and then remember that bisping just moved to America.


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm not sure he pretents to be english so much as he just trains hard. Remember that the count used to train in America. Nowadays he trains in the UK and Rampage trains in UK.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

aerius said:


> The trashtalk would definitely be worth it. I can practically picture Hardy saying something like "I fought the best fighter in the world for the WW championship, what has Bisping done? Oh yeah, that's right, nothing, his biggest career highlight was getting knocked out stiff by Dan Henderson"


Sounds about right...haha!



NissanZaxima said:


> I would pay $50 for the pre fight trash talk between Sonnen and Bisping and $50 for the card.
> 
> I dont know if you could get a more perfect trash talking fight. A staunch Republican and very proud American against a cocky Brit.


Bisping always puts on entertaining fights. I don't mind em at all...

Thought Akiyama was moving down to WW...


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> I'm not sure he pretents to be english so much as he just trains hard. Remember that the count used to train in America. Nowadays he trains in the UK and Rampage trains in UK.


No, nowadays he trains in US (colifornia)


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

No_Mercy said:


> Sounds about right...haha!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yah akiyama is going down to WW.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Akiyama vs Diaz would be hilarious! Diaz will taunt em like crazy and Akiyama will happily oblige. I see Akiyama JUDO throwing him at will. His only ? is his cardio as always.

Bisping is pretty marketable (hate or love em) so he matches well with a plethora of fighters.

- Chael
- Jorge Santiago
- Munoz
- Yushin
- Maia
- Toquino

Fights I would tell my management to steer me away from if I were Bisping...lolz!

- Belfort
- Stann
- remain as a contender forever because fighting against Anderson would be a death wish.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Bisping still trains for his fights at the Wolfslair in England, however he now LIVES in California.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

gazh said:


> Bisping still trains for his fights at the Wolfslair in England, however he now LIVES in California.


Hahaha what a hypocrite.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Micheal Bisping is fcking awesome. Now Mayhem Miller, i hope he get's destroyed. I can't stand that goofball.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

No_Mercy said:


> Akiyama vs Diaz would be hilarious! Diaz will taunt em like crazy and Akiyama will happily oblige. I see Akiyama JUDO throwing him at will. His only ? is his cardio as always.
> 
> Bisping is pretty marketable (hate or love em) so he matches well with a plethora of fighters.
> 
> ...


Diaz vs Akiyama would make Akiyama look silly on the feet.

And if it goes to the ground Diaz has enough to easily survive and submit if it goes to the 3rd round.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Soakked said:


> Hahaha what a hypocrite.


How?


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

gazh said:


> How?





> Bisping still trains for his fights at the Wolfslair in England, however he now LIVES in California.





> I've been a proud ambassador of UK MMA, I've worked hard and I've helped grow the sport to where it is. I haven't disappeared off to America, like some Mohican wearing people (Dan Hardy) and *lived there *and trained there, but then come back here and pretend I'm English.


That's how. Wasn't calling you a hypocrite if that's what you meant.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

I'd call into serious question Bisping's title as an "ambassador" of UK MMA. He might be the best English fighter and the most well known, but he's far from being an ambassador. Floyd Mayweather may be the best boxer on the planet right now, but in now way is he an "ambassador" of his sport.

I'd consider someone like Ross Pearson, John Hathaway, or Brad Pickett to be an ambassador.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, he is by no means a good ambassador of UK MMA. If anything else he's more of a hooligan. The man has no respect.


----------

